# ailleurs par le repli



## ninagirl

Bonjour !!

¿Me podríais ayudar con esta frase? Es una frase que se encuentra en un libro que habla sobre el dibujo de los niños y su tratamiento psicológico. En este apartado en concreto se trata el caso de los hijos de inmigrantes en la escuela. Y la frase es la siguiente:

_Ne pouvant exprimer les choses, l'enfant réagit par l'agressivité, ailleurs par le repli._

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.

*S*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ninagirl,

_Se replier sur soi_ quiere decir retraerse, encerrarse en si mismo.

Así que tu frase :

Al no ser capaz de expresar las cosas, el niño reacciona con la agresividad, y en otros casos con el retraimiento. 

La frase puede ser mejorada, pero la idea es esta.

A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## blancavives

Te propongo "ensimismándose".

un saludo!


----------



## Marlluna

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
¡Buenas tardes! Bonsoir!

El autor de un artículo dice: "J'ai esquissé ailleurs une étude comparative de ces différences". 

¿Cómo traducir "ailleurs"? por supuesto no "en otra parte". ¿Me ayudáis?

Gracias. Merci.


----------



## Calamitintin

Probablemente en otro libro.
++
Cal


----------



## yserien

Por otra parte.


----------



## GURB

Hola
ailleurs aquí significa: en otra obra, en otro artículo etc...


----------



## Marlluna

El problema es que no hace referencia a la obra o al artículo. ¿qué hago? ¿me lo invento? ¿en otros trabajos? ¿en otra publicación?


----------



## iaf

Solo una sugerencia...
En el último de los casos y si no hay remedios puedes _hacer una trampita_ diciendo:

"*En otra oportunidad/ocasión* he esbozado..."


----------



## Marlluna

Creo que haré trampas (je, je). "En otra ocasión he esbozado..." me parece perfecto.


----------



## bribon

Hola conocéis la canción de Yannick Noah " Destination Ailleurs "...

Cómo se traduciría al español? Gracias....

P..D. Bellísima cancíon os la recomiendo...


----------



## Paquita

Rumbo/destino allá ?????


----------



## Tximeleta123

Buenas noches

Propongo:

"Destino, otro lugar"


----------



## Carla Breut

Yo propongo: Otro destino.


----------



## Edith V

Hola:

Destino, lejano.
Destino, lejos de aqui.

Tal vez este ejemplo pueda ayudar:
"Je suis ailleurs", que se traduce como "Estoy distraída"


----------



## choupi

Bonsoir à tous,
j'aurais aimé savoir quelle traduction vous proposeriez pour "il regardait ailleurs". Je le traduirais littéralement par "miraba en otra direccion",mais je n'en suis guère satisfait. Merci d'avance.


----------



## yserien

miraba en otra dirección, miraba para otro lado, sitio. ¿Por qué no te gusta ?


----------



## choupi

Bueno,no estaba seguro de que "ailleurs" podia ser traducido por "_en_ otro lugar". Quizas "hacia" o "por"? No sé.


----------



## Yul

"Lorsqu'il était à l'emploi du gouvernement, il regardait déjà ailleurs" (pour trouver un autre emploi).
Comment cet "ailleurs" se dirait-il?
Merci
Yul


----------



## yserien

Cuando él estaba al servicio del Gobierno ya miraba a otros sitios,a otras partes, buscaba un empleo...Adverbe de lieu signifiant que le procès s'accomplit dans un endroit quelconque et indéfini à l'exclusion du lieu où se trouve le locuteur (_je le rencontrerai ailleurs, _sous-entendu _ailleurs qu'ici_), du lieu envisagé par lui (_la circulation devient très difficile à Paris et ailleurs,_ sous-entendu _ailleurs qu'à Paris_) ou du lieu suggéré par le.....
TLFi


----------



## Marlluna

Creo que aquí falta contexto.. En el ejemplo de Yul podría decirse: "Cuando estaba trabajando para el gobierno, ya tenía las miras puestas en otro sitio".


----------



## Yul

Merci Yse et Marll,

je prends bien note et vous en remercie. 

La difficulté pour moi, c'est de me rentrer dans le coco qu'un adverbe en français ne puisse être rendu par un autre adverbe en espagnol.

Mais, à bien y réfléchir, il y a bien pire que cela dans la vie...

Amitiés

Yul


----------



## Fiat lux!

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
¡Hola!
Tengo una dificultad en traducir _ailleurs_ en el contexto siguiente:
Des calcifications peuvent aussi se développent dans le tissu conjonctif. *Ailleurs*, des dépôts de protéines anormales caractérisant la dégénérescence amyloïde se constituent à l’extérieur des cellules. 
Si digo sólo ‘en otro lugar”, no sé que se entiende. Eso sería mi primera versión:
 _Algunas calcificaciones pueden también desarrollarse/aparecer en el tejido conjuntivo. En otro lugar, al exterior de las células se constituyen unos depósitos de proteínas anormales específicas a la degeneración amiloidea_. 
Hay otras preguntas también en el forum sorbe _ailleurs_, pero en este contexto no me queda claro que utilizar, si tengo que explicitar y tratar de ver de que lugar se trata o si me contento con una traducción literal. 
Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## camargo

Hola

"Por otra parte, depósitos de proteínas...característicos de la...se constituyen en..."

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No entiendo de eso pero me parece Camargo que aquí _por otra parte_ no corresponde. Lo entiendo como : en otras partes que no son el tejido conjuntivo.
- En otros tejidos 
podría ser una traducción.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## camargo

Hola Cintia

Puede ser que tengas razón. 
Yo tampoco entiendo de qué habla. Pero depende si se refiere a otro tejido, como decís, o si son, como entendí en principio, dos consecuencias de un mismo proceso y esas células corresponden al tejido conjonctiv.

Saludos


----------



## Fiat lux!

_ _
¡Muchas gracias a todos!
Pienso que se trata de una localización, entonces “en otras partes” me parece más cerca del texto original., que es bastante vago.  
Hasta luego.


----------



## cherrybunch

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola! me enviaron este e-mail y no entendí lo siguiente que destaqué en negrita;

"La plupart des photos qu'on a prises sont sur l'appareil de Marie qui  rentre en France  à la fin de la semaine , donc la suite attendra encore  un peu. En tout cas quel plaisir d'avoir des enfants qui aident à    *tisser des liens avec ailleurs."

*No entiendo qué quiso decir aquí, ideas?


----------



## Dentellière

cherrybunch said:


> Hola! me enviaron este e-mail y no entendí lo siguiente que destaqué en negrita;
> 
> "La plupart des photos qu'on a prises sont sur l'appareil de Marie qui rentre en France à la fin de la semaine , donc la suite attendra encore un peu. En tout cas quel plaisir d'avoir des enfants qui aident à *tisser des liens avec ailleurs."*
> 
> No entiendo qué quiso decir aquí, ideas?


 

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/ailleurs 

Si consultas el diccionario y los hilos lo vas a comprender inmediatamente :]


----------

